# ferro cement boat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

can anyone say anything good about a ferro cement sail boat ??? tks GBA


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

There is a good discussion on Ferrocement on the Cruisers Forum.
http://www.cruisersforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=397

I know of nothing expecially good about ferrocement boats except that used ferro boats are cheap to buy.

Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They seem to last a long time, too. There are a couple of English-built ones named Mulberry that have been on a beach in France since June 1944. Many newer ferro-cement boats seem to share some other features of these two- heavy, slow, and at their best when moored.


----------



## bfilling (Feb 28, 2008)

*I own a ferro cement boat. Would not trade for any other type!*



annemminix said:


> can anyone say anything good about a ferro cement sail boat ??? tks GBA


I own a ferro cement boat 41' cutter. I would not trade for any other type of boat. Although the boats are only as good as the builder. Someone has said to drill a hole to see if there is still metal inside. I did't but got very lucky my boat was overbuilt by a german craftsman. I have drilled several holes since to mount a wind generator mount a hard bimini and new through hulls. The thickness is 3/4" to just under 1". Yes the boat is a little heavy at 18 tons. My boat has dual keels (bilge keels) and even when on dry does not need bracing to stand up. Just set it on the keels. The boat also has a triple hung rudder on a skeg. I have sailed the boat approximately 980 miles in the last two months since purchase. I have exceeded the 7.2 knots on a run at a stiff 20knot blow. Headed north on the edge of the gulf stream reported at 2kn I saw some 10.0s on the GPS. My boat is very large and roomy. Tall sided and the largest flat deck any sailor has seen. I plan some parties to host 15 to 20 this spring. On anchor the boat moves little. At this time the boat is going through an electric refit with dual brushless etek engines, solar panels, wind generator and a huge hard bemini. I have seen faster boats in light winds. Just for your info I bought the boat for 16,000 with new paint, interior updates and new central heat and air no electronics,(since updated w/GPS, depth,Ship to shore). (good sails) Dont be afraid of the hull make just make sure you are not financing because they are almost un-insurable. I am carrying personal liability coverage only. I think they are great boats I expect mine to go another 50 easy, and would'nt trade mine for any other. If you would like to see photos visit the profile bfilling or search for Blaine Fillingim on myspace.com

Respectfully,
Blaine


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Blaine-

Any reason you're digging up dead threads on ferrocement boats?? This thread was dead and buried for over four years... and the other was dead for over three..


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferro guys can get a tad defensive. Owning steel, I get a little tired of "don't you paint and scrape all the time?" No, actually, just once a year here and there...because it was done right in the first place. Similar story with ferro...if it's done right in the first place, it's no worse than any other material and has some advantages.

Here's the blog of a ferro girl:

Ferroever


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente--

Corrosion never sleeps...  Then again, either does Osmosis.  Ferro-cement probably has both problems.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*There was a Ferro*

Hull free for the taking Last summer in Anacortes Washington..might still be there.. looked about 30' no deck..never launched I don't think..


----------



## LeftRoamin (May 29, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> Valiente--
> 
> Corrosion never sleeps...  Then again, either does Osmosis.  Ferro-cement probably has both problems.


Osmosis is not one of the big drawbacks with cement. Blisters keep blistering, wood keeps rotting, steel keeps rusting, cement keeps getting harder .... when someone figures out a way to make a seaworthy boat out of sea water ... then everybodies problems will be solved. Until then .... everyone has problems


----------

